
Full Text Search with SQLite - plefebvre
http://blog.xojo.com/2014/03/14/full_text_search_with_sqlite/
======
coleifer
I wrote a fairly detailed post about sqlite full text search with python (1).
I also put together some notes of you want to build the new FTS5 extension and
give it a whirl (2).

[http://charlesleifer.com/blog/using-sqlite-full-text-
search-...](http://charlesleifer.com/blog/using-sqlite-full-text-search-with-
python/) [http://charlesleifer.com/blog/building-the-sqlite-
fts5-searc...](http://charlesleifer.com/blog/building-the-sqlite-fts5-search-
extension/)

